# GameVance32.exe Error Screenshot/hijack log



## bmager (Apr 24, 2008)

I have two main issues that I know of. On my startup I get one system error from gamevance32. I've tried deleteing gamevance32 and it just doesn't go away. My Spyware/malware/virus scan does not pick anything up, Security shield 2008. My second issue on startup is that My parelogic folder comes up on the startup (which I'd like to keep the Program But just would not like to have the folder come up on startup.)

Below is the Screenshot on startup and a file log. I mainly care about the Gamevance32 issue The second would just be nice to get rid of starting on the startup. Thanks in advance.










Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:30:55 PM, on 4/23/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Common\FSMA32.EXE
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Anti-Virus\FSGK32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Common\FSMB32.EXE
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Common\FCH32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Common\FAMEH32.EXE
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Anti-Virus\fsqh.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\FSAUA\program\fsaua.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Anti-Virus\fssm32.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\FSAUA\program\fsus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Anti-Virus\fsav32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Common\FSM32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Eraser\Eraser.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\FSGUI\fsguidll.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Product Assistant\bin\hprblog.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2C0A5F28-48D8-408B-9172-9C6121025BCE} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P17Helper] Rundll32 P17.dll,P17Helper
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.2\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Gamevance] C:\Program Files\Gamevance\gamevance32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure Manager] "C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Common\FSM32.EXE" /splash
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [F-Secure TNB] "C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\FSGUI\TNBUtil.exe" /CHECKALL /WAITFORSW
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Eraser] C:\Program Files\Eraser\Eraser.exe -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PrivacyControls] C:\Program Files\ParetoLogic\Privacy Controls\
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Digital Line Detect.lnk = C:\Program Files\Digital Line Detect\DLG.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Extract Flash Video with Bytescout... - C:\Program Files\Bytescout Movies Extractor Scout\flashextract_ie.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5F5BE25A-EAC3-4660-B0C6-D337BB3C89C5} - C:\Program Files\Bytescout Movies Extractor Scout\flashextract_ie.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Extract Flash Video with Bytescout... - {5F5BE25A-EAC3-4660-B0C6-D337BB3C89C5} - C:\Program Files\Bytescout Movies Extractor Scout\flashextract_ie.html
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Extract Flash Video with Bytescout... - {9D756D34-C3E4-45E9-943D-AF00A32EA62C} - C:\Program Files\Bytescout Movies Extractor Scout\flashextract_ie.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
O23 - Service: FSGKHS (F-Secure Gatekeeper Handler Starter) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Anti-Virus\fsgk32st.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Automatic Update Agent (FSAUA) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\FSAUA\program\fsaua.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Anti-Virus Firewall Daemon (FSDFWD) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\FWES\Program\fsdfwd.exe
O23 - Service: F-Secure Management Agent (FSMA) - F-Secure Corporation - C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\Common\FSMA32.EXE
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe

--
End of file - 7123 bytes


----------



## sjpritch25 (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome to TSG 

Please download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* from *Here* or *Here*
Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware*, then click Finish. 
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version. 
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform Quick Scan*, then click *Scan*. 
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient. 
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results. 
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*. 
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note) 
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM. 
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.

Extra Note:

*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.*


----------

